# GPS/GSM based vehicle Tracing system



## gerarrdinho (16 مارس 2011)

الســــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



I've just read an article about Tracing system based on GPS vehicle, and I'd like to summarize what I've read to ARAB ENGINEERING lovely forum. I'll use English language due to its simplicity in engineering terms.



((.... GPS/GSM based vehicle Tracing system.... ))



Business object 



If you want to protect your car or truck from thieves, a vehicle-tracing device could help, which will provide an effective, real-time vehicle location.



System Overview



The uses a geographic position and a time information from the GPS. The system has an On-Board Module which resides in the vehicle to be tracked and a base station that monitors data from the various vehicles. The On-Board Module consists of GSM modem and Geographic Information System GIC workstation.


The information about the vehicle is received over normal telephone lines and is then displayed on a pc based map.













This was an overview summarized by me, and I hope to be added a useful subject to Arab-eng forum.



To Be Continued.


​


----------



## gerarrdinho (16 مارس 2011)

anyone has an addition could be helpful, please share us

Thanks


----------

